# They lost a pretty big one this weekend.



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I brought the kids out to Prairie Oaks Metro park this weekend for the open-until-midnight weekend on Saturday. I had the kids fishing for bait (bluegill, yay!) and learning how to cast. Once the kids had a grasp on casting and the wife had taken control over helping our youngest catching fish, I decided to go catch up with a buddy of mine who had just caught a carp on the bridge just east of us.

On the way over, I heard a loud "Help! Help! DADDY HELP!!!!" I couldn't control myself, but I started laughing. I could tell from my oldest daughter's tone that more than likely a catfish had taken the bait on one of the cat rods that was out. Well, I turned around and made my way back figuring that they could handle a catfish, and due to using octopus circle hooks, and being catfish, they wouldn't have any trouble keeping the fish hooked.

As I made my way back, they had pulled the fish up into 3-4" of water. At this point, I could see the back of the fish coming out of the water. I saw a huge splash and a jet back into the deep water. Immediately after my oldest daughter screamed, "NOOOOO THAT WAS FISH'S HEAD WAS AS BIG AS DADDY'S!"

What did I learn..? Don't bring your kids and family fishing, because everytime you do they catch bigger fish than you do! (I've been outdone by almost everyone in my family this year!) On a more serious note, I think it's time to teach my daughter how to wear out big fish before you bring them into shallow water and ground them!

This will always be one of those, "The one that got away" stories.










I wasn't sent all of the pictures yet =/


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Lol beginners luck just joking did you get a pic of the catfish?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Fishingnoob said:


> Lol beginners luck just joking did you get a pic of the catfish?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wish, I was too far away to even really see anything clearly outside of the fish out of the water. They were too busy panicking to do anything clearly.


----------

